# Pieces Most Like Paul Hindemith: Sonata for Arp (1939)



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I know there must be some piece like this one, from composers I don't know well. I know Debussy probably comes to mind but wonder if anyone knows any others. I don't mind if it doesn't have a harp. Interested in the modes and overall feeling. It doesn't run down into stagnation, but keeps moving in a watery way.





Paul Hindemith: Sonata per arpa (1939)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Although not a sonata the _Six Pieces for Solo Harp_ (1916-17) by Hindemith's near-contemporary Jacques Ibert may be of interest. Debussy's impressionism is a probable influence if the titles of some of the pieces and the timeframe for when the work was composed are anything to go by. The whole work lasts for just under half an hour. I don't know how many recording there are of the _Six Pieces_ but the one I have is part of an Olympia (re-issued on Brilliant) double-disc set of Ibert's complete chamber music.

1. _Matin sur l'eau_
2. _Scherzetto_
3. _En barque, le soir..._
4. _Ballade_
5. _Reflets dans l'eau_
6. _Fantaisie_

Although this is not the recording I have, here's the final piece of the six, _Fantaisie_, courtesy of youtube:


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> Although not a sonata the _Six Pieces for Solo Harp_ (1916-17) by Hindemith's near-contemporary Jacques Ibert may be of interest. Debussy's impressionism is a probable influence if the titles of some of the pieces and the timeframe for when the work was composed are anything to go by. The whole work lasts for just under half an hour. I don't know how many recording there are of the _Six Pieces_ but the one I have is part of an Olympia (re-issued on Brilliant) double-disc set of Ibert's complete chamber music.
> 
> 1. _Matin sur l'eau_
> 2. _Scherzetto_
> ...


Thanks. It sounds very nice. I found this one:






B. Smetana: Vltava (Moldau) - Valérie Milot, harp/harpe

I'm sure these could be played on piano in some kind of transcription.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice CD here featuring the chamber music of Alexandre Tansman and Leo Smit. These composers are not well known, but both wrote quite a bit of excellent music for chamber and orchestra.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, String Quartet, Flute and Clarinet. It strikes me as being pretty similar to the Hindemith piece. Lots of smoothly flowing melodies and modal harmonies.

Here's a link:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

regenmusic said:


> I know there must be some piece like this one, from composers I don't know well. I know Debussy probably comes to mind but wonder if anyone knows any others. I don't mind if it doesn't have a harp. Interested in the modes and overall feeling. It doesn't run down into stagnation, but keeps moving in a watery way.
> 
> Paul Hindemith: Sonata per arpa (1939)


probably my favorite piece of Hindemith.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, String Quartet, Flute and Clarinet. It strikes me as being pretty similar to the Hindemith piece. Lots of smoothly flowing melodies and modal harmonies.
> 
> Here's a link:


It's a fabulous piece.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

starthrower said:


> Nice CD here featuring the chamber music of Alexandre Tansman and Leo Smit. These composers are not well known, but both wrote quite a bit of excellent music for chamber and orchestra.


I've come across Alexandre Tansman's music before and was very impressed.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Bettina said:


> Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, String Quartet, Flute and Clarinet. It strikes me as being pretty similar to the Hindemith piece. Lots of smoothly flowing melodies and modal harmonies.
> 
> Here's a link:


One thing I love about Youtube are its speed for playback settings. I prefer some vivace tempo on this at 1.25 just to hear what's happening, and then turn it back normal to enjoy it more.


----------

